# would a modern devils brigade be possible?



## jwhitten (20 Sep 2016)

Im guessing this is posted in the right spot but i was wondering if a modern day devils brigade(first special service force) would be possible? i have been reading about the history of them and they were bad *** but im wondering if it would be possible today for Canada and the us or any other country to make a special forces unit comprised of both countries like the devils brigade. or even name the modern one devils brigade. sorry if this has been asked before but thanks.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Sep 2016)

jwhitten said:
			
		

> Im guessing this is posted in the right spot but i was wondering if a modern day devils brigade(first special service force) would be possible? i have been reading about the history of them and they were bad *** but im wondering if it would be possible today for Canada and the us or any other country to make a special forces unit comprised of both countries like the devils brigade. or even name the modern one devils brigade. sorry if this has been asked before but thanks.



The Army can make Wednesday Saturday and Thursday Sunday, so anything's possible. 

But why? It was, arguably, done in the first place merely to appease various political interests.


----------



## cavalryman (20 Sep 2016)

The question would be why bother?  We and our allies have mature, well developed  special forces able to do the jobs our respective governments assign.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Sep 2016)

jwhitten said:
			
		

> Im guessing this is posted in the right spot but i was wondering if a modern day devils brigade(first special service force) would be possible? i have been reading about the history of them and they were bad *** but im wondering if it would be possible today for Canada and the us or any other country to make a special forces unit comprised of both countries like the devils brigade. or even name the modern one devils brigade. sorry if this has been asked before but thanks.



What makes you think there isn't?  😉


----------



## cupper (21 Sep 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> What makes you think there isn't?  😉



Shhhhh. Now we're going to have to do a memory wipe.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Sep 2016)

One could research open sources and see what current CAF unit perpetuates the FSSF's battle honours... :dunno:


----------



## ueo (26 Sep 2016)

Used to be the CAR, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2016)

GG.  I know you are just kidding.

CSOR


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> GG.  I know you are just kidding.
> 
> CSOR



 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (26 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> GG.  I know you are just kidding.


I read that as encouraging initiative in searching.  :dunno:


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2016)

So true, but as you just witnessed, it doesn't seem to work with today's computer literate generations.  They lack the "Google fu".    [


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So true, but as you just witnessed, it doesn't seem to work with today's computer literate generations.  They lack the "Google fu".    [



Although in fairness, the actual answer to "What unit perpetuates the First Special Service Force battle honours?" is contained within entry number six...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Although in fairness, the actual answer to "What unit perpetuates the First Special Service Force battle honours?" is contained within entry number six...



Actually, entry number six contains the correct answer for a FORMER CF unit that perpetuated both the First Special Service Force and the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion, not the current CF unit.  



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ........... what current CAF unit perpetuates the FSSF's battle honours...



 [


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, entry number six contains the correct answer for a FORMER CF unit that perpetuated both the First Special Service Force and the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion, not the current CF unit.
> 
> [



I'm still showing "what current CAF unit perpetuates the FSSF's battle honours?" correct answer as #6?  Are you sure you're not using Bing? ;D


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2016)

I was looking at #6 in this thread......Not #6 using Googlefu.....Their #6 is correct..... :warstory:


----------

